# كتاب حول ادارة مياه الري Irrigation Water Management



## yusefao (27 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم

لاهمية الموضوع

http://www.epa.gov/nps/agmm/chap4f.pdf


----------



## جمال جودة علي (27 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لك أخى الكريم وأكرم والديك


----------



## جمال جودة علي (27 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لك أخى الكريم وأكرم والديك


----------



## ashour_linux (12 مايو 2007)

شكرا يا جماعه


----------



## hydraulic engineer (14 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## heguehm (18 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جبران تويني (26 مايو 2007)

بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
ان الله لا يضيع اجر العاملين*
*


----------



## alymany_1 (6 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر ورجاء المزيد


----------



## alymany_1 (6 سبتمبر 2007)

من الكتب حول انظمه الري


----------



## م. زيد (9 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم، وبالفعل نتمنى المزيد حول هذا الموضوع


----------



## جبران تويني (13 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم، و نتمنى المزيد لمواضيع اخرى


----------



## sekkoum (21 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

